

Tagged has 100 million users? Is this legit? - pitdesi
http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/28/a-social-network-dark-horse-tagged-has-100m-registered-users/?obref=obinsite

======
tomotomo
No. Tagged is a scam that, among other things, logs into your email accounts
and sends mail to all your contacts saying you "tagged" them in photos, etc.

